# Three June 8'ers



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

My Dylan, aka Mr. Hollywood, is celebrating his 9th birthday today. Sorry, no pics, but let me assure you, he is as _handsome_ as ever. He's looking a bit chubby







, and has very little graying around the muzzle. He does have 3 white whiskers that really stand out, tho. His play drive is still off the charts; he's all about his toys, especially when you're throwing them for him.









Cassidy (cassidy'smom) and Dylan were born on the same day, so I always remember Deb & Tom on this day. Two years ahead, Jake (TMarie) was born. Tammy & Ken are still grieving the loss of this special guy, I'm sure it will be a bittersweet day for them; I will always remember them on this day as well.

So here's to the three June 8'ers, on both sides of rainbow bridge. 

from hearts forever full of love........
















Dylan























Cassidy






























Jake


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Elsie, for remembering our Cassidy, and Tammy & Ken's Jake.









And birthday wishes to Dylan, who shares their special day.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you so much Elsie for remembering Jake and Debbie's Cassidy. When I woke up this morning and wishing we could of celebrated this one more birthday with Jake, I was also reminded of Dylan's special day today.

Happy BIG BIRTHDAY WISHES for Dylan today. I hope this day is an extra special one.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks, everyone.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIE When I woke up this morning and wishing we could of celebrated this one more birthday with Jake,


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Make that 4..............my Mya turned 10 today


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

to Mya too!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

to all! What a special day!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: myamomMake that 4..............my Mya turned 10 today

































queen Mya


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

any more?


----------

